# MN/WI Breeders



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't have any info on the breeders you are looking at but I wanted to welcome you back. Good luck on your search.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Summit has some of the best dogs in the country. Beth Johnson is very well known and respected.


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

cubbysan said:


> Summit has some of the best dogs in the country. Beth Johnson is very well known and respected.


I'm hoping to talk to Beth soon. I emailed her on the 24th. I used to groom a male from her early in my grooming career. He was so handsome and so smart!


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

solinvictus said:


> I don't have any info on the breeders you are looking at but I wanted to welcome you back. Good luck on your search.


Thank you


----------



## Muddy Meadows puppy owner (Aug 25, 2016)

Larsbar79 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm a little nervous to post on here again, but here goes. I think I've finally found more breeders in the MN/WI area that I would like to work with. We were looking to get a pup next summer, so I wanted to get my name in the lists now.
> 
> I've sent emails to Xanthos, Summit and Forever Goldens. Heidi at Xanthos called me right away and we had a great conversation. Very friendly and down to earth! I'm still waiting on Summit and Forever. Anyone have any experiences with any of these breeders? Thanks for any help....and please don't eat me alive! :grin2:


I'm not familiar with any of the breeders mentioned above. I will tell you that if your considering a dog from Muddy Meadows (Kimball MN) breeder Cindy Almgren do your research and proceed with great caution!

Good luck!!


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

My husband and I own MapleHillsKennel in Clayton, WI and we are primarily involved in field work but of course the basis for that is obedience. Below are some of the breeders in WI, MN, and IL that I like. Most are field but some are involved in formal obedience and a few are show or have show line influence.

Remember that performance based dogs will follow the line of the AKC description of the breed as “primarily a hunting dog” so be prepared to have a dog that needs a job.


While I always recommend double checking the clearances on www.offa.org I think you will find these breeders are committed to the health of their dogs and the majority will have all of the core clearances done on all their dogs.




Choctaw in Clintonville, WI


Dichi in Portage, WI


Docmar in Duluth MN


Four Lakes Golden Retrievers in Madison WI


Gold Eagle in Marshfield, WI


Maxhaven in Wyoming MN


Miners in Sheridan IL


MVP in Eau Claire, WI


Prairie Fire Golden Retrievers outside of Wilmar, MN


Sunshine Golden Retrievers in Madison, WI - 


Tanbark Golden Retrievers, Madison WI


Thistle Rock Golden Retrievers in Elk River, MN


Topbrass – some litters are born in northern IL


Topflight in St Croix Falls, WI - _I think they have new puppies_


Webshire in Larsen, WI


Wildwings in Hayward, WI 



Good Luck in your search!!


----------



## gabila66 (Jul 12, 2016)

We got our Fitz from Forever Goldens. We didn't have any issues with Jenn. we had standard contract, price was acceptable and she took care of all paperwork with Fitz. I know most people deal with her partner but Jenn was the contact I received. She is very friendly. I researched on the proper questions to ask a breeder and questions they would ask in return. So it was a very easy conversation. It was a comfortable "transaction". She does prefer personal pick-up or delivery as opposed to shipping the puppy cargo. I felt the same way so we picked Fitz up, flying from California. This is only something you have to consider if you are out-of-state. If you happen to receive any other information let me know. Or have any questions. It does take her a bit to respond. I noticed that telephoning was best when contacting her.


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

I talked to candace and we had a great conversation! It will be hard to chose from both of these breeders. I never heard back from Summit. I may shoot her another email though.


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Leslie.........I have looked at all of the breeders from your list. Thank you!


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

So, I decided to go with Candace Nee with Forever Goldens and deposit is paid! I really like Candy and how she raises the pups. 
Slight hiccup, as her females were not going in season when she was hoping they would. So, I am getting a pup from Candy's daughter, Jenn. She raises the pups in the same way. I know the pups will be handled a lot and exposed to lots of stimuli and experiences. They both help each other raise the puppies. I love that it's a family affair.
My family is super excited to have a little furry butterball join our family in late June. Thanks for everyone's help! Next step is to sign up for puppy class


----------



## HiltonMagic (Dec 13, 2015)

Larsbar,


Congrats!! The next few months will feel like they are dragging on, I'm sure!!

What kind of traits/qualities are you looking for in a Golden? 

The reason I ask is that in a few years (waiting for youngest DS to grow up a bit. ) we would love to add a Golden to the family, and there are so many wonderful breeders in our area of the country, that I am keep a list of the ones that tend to go to field/hunt families for more high-energy work, and the ones that may go to an active, but not a high-intensity job for the dog, "pet" oriented families. 

Thanks in advance, and make sure to post pics when puppy comes!


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

HiltonMagic said:


> Larsbar,
> 
> 
> Congrats!! The next few months will feel like they are dragging on, I'm sure!!
> ...


My son is 3.5 years old so old enough to help with care and play for the new pup. I want a loveable dog! I want a dog that wants to be near us and will nap in our lap. Agility would be fun if our pup/dog wants to do it, but if he comes and sits, that would be great LOL 

We have 2 cats, so I knew I didn't want a dog that was bred for hunting/fieldwork necessarily. I didn't want a dog with a high prey drive.


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

Be sure to avoid Naylns Golden's in the Madison area. She has a litter coming up that will be available this summer. If you need more info there is a thread here that describes the nightmare that she is. Her dogs are great but you don't want to work with her, believe me. I learned the hard way and forfeited a deposit. I have heard good things about Wingate Goldens, but I'm not sure where they are ... somewhere in Wisconsin.


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

WI12345 said:


> Be sure to avoid Naylns Golden's in the Madison area. She has a litter coming up that will be available this summer. If you need more info there is a thread here that describes the nightmare that she is. Her dogs are great but you don't want to work with her, believe me. I learned the hard way and forfeited a deposit. I have heard good things about Wingate Goldens, but I'm not sure where they are ... somewhere in Wisconsin.


For sure! I knew to avoid Nalyn's. I went with Forever Goldens  Pups are due in less than a week!!


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

Larsbar79 said:


> For sure! I knew to avoid Nalyn's. I went with Forever Goldens  Pups are due in less than a week!!



How exciting! Then begins a really long 8 weeks! I just went through the waiting and it felt like an eternity. Now that we have him the time is just flying. He will be 14 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

So....unfortunately, the pups from Forever were almost all stillborn. It was so sad. I feel so bad for Candace and Jennifer. I wish them the best on future litters. I hope to get a pup from them in the future!

I do have a deposit in with Xanthos in Milwaukee.  Heidi is great. She has a few litters coming up so it's looking pretty good that we will have a pup late summer. I'm so ready! My family is so ready.


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

Larsbar79 said:


> So....unfortunately, the pups from Forever were almost all stillborn. It was so sad. I feel so bad for Candace and Jennifer. I wish them the best on future litters. I hope to get a pup from them in the future!
> 
> I do have a deposit in with Xanthos in Milwaukee.  Heidi is great. She has a few litters coming up so it's looking pretty good that we will have a pup late summer. I'm so ready! My family is so ready.


Oh how sad. Two of the puppies in our dog's litter died, and the litter ended up being only 3. We were lucky to get him because there were more than 3 people that wanted puppies. Good luck to you. I know how hard it is to wait.


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Update!!

We are getting a Xanthos pup next weekend! Fate, I tell you.... So so excited!


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

Larsbar79 said:


> Update!!
> 
> We are getting a Xanthos pup next weekend! Fate, I tell you.... So so excited!


How exciting! Rest up and enjoy the free time you have left! We've had our puppy since mid March and he is quite a handful! I always forget just how much effort is required in bringing up a puppy until I have one again. I know it will be worth it, but it can be stressful.


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

WI12345 said:


> How exciting! Rest up and enjoy the free time you have left! We've had our puppy since mid March and he is quite a handful! I always forget just how much effort is required in bringing up a puppy until I have one again. I know it will be worth it, but it can be stressful.


For sure. We are all sleeping in this week ha! I'm doing any house projects that need attention because it's going to be the Flash show 24/7! It's all worth it


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

Larsbar79 said:


> For sure. We are all sleeping in this week ha! I'm doing any house projects that need attention because it's going to be the Flash show 24/7! It's all worth it


Actually, our puppy was sleeping through the night within a couple of days after bringing him home. I'm thankful for that! It's what happens once he's up that causes all the stress! Puppies are an adventure!


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Here he is! I really don't know why the picture is upside down. 

He nibbles me the most....anyone know why that is...?


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

Larsbar79 said:


> Here he is! I really don't know why the picture is upside down.
> 
> He nibbles me the most....anyone know why that is...?


I don't know but he is adorable!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

He is too cute! To answer your question... because it's fun and he can.  there are so many activities for you to do with him, he can't bite if he's busy. Do a youtube search for ideas, I like kikopup clicker training. She has some great ideas about how to stop the biting and lots of cute tricks. You can also do a search on the forum and see this is pretty normal behavior for golden pups. 
Find a good puppy class and begin training as soon as you can. This will help !! Enjoy your precious boy.


----------



## pepperthepup (May 12, 2017)

Congrats on Flash! What a cutie!


----------



## Charlene Cinpinski (Dec 5, 2019)

Larsbar79 said:


> So....unfortunately, the pups from Forever were almost all stillborn. It was so sad. I feel so bad for Candace and Jennifer. I wish them the best on future litters. I hope to get a pup from them in the future!
> 
> I do have a deposit in with Xanthos in Milwaukee.  Heidi is great. She has a few litters coming up so it's looking pretty good that we will have a pup late summer. I'm so ready! My family is so ready.


Our 2nd golden was from Heidi and she was a great dog we TDI trained.
The second one from her had 2 ACL surgeries, bladder, ear skin infections, allergic issues and just past away at 10 yrs with heart tumors. I swear that since I asked for a lower price she gave me someone else’s dog. I don’t trust her


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Charlene Cinpinski said:


> Our 2nd golden was from Heidi and she was a great dog we TDI trained.
> The second one from her had 2 ACL surgeries, bladder, ear skin infections, allergic issues and just past away at 10 yrs with heart tumors. I swear that since I asked for a lower price she gave me someone else’s dog. I don’t trust her


We have had so many problems with our dog from her. He has been so stressful. He’s 3 now and starting to kind of calm down but it’s been a long 3 years. Skin issues, allergies.., lots of weird stuff. :-/


----------

